# i messed up on the tapes!!!



## 23448 (Jan 26, 2007)

i have messed up my tapes and need 2 get back on track, just wondered if any1 could advise? basically my boyfriends been here all week, so doing the tapes have been a bit more of a hssle than usually when i enjoy them, but ive been doing them and realised yesterday got the schedule wrong, on wed was supposed to have a break, and yesterday was supposed to listen to session 1. well i listened to session 2 both days! now my boyfriend has gone im a bit run down and looking forward to listening today, but not sure if to have the break or how to alter the schedule????ive been feeling really good- had a whole 7 days being normal, which was only broken today by eating badly yesterday (had a big pizza- with soya cheese but still 2 big for my tummy to handle!!!), so doing well!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Keepsmiling, no problem really just go back to listening to session one and where you left off.On those days to take a break though try to do that as its part of the whole program.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Ps glad to hear your doing well. Its early still so this is a good sign.


----------

